# i have not seen this in years ........



## nickyp91180 (Sep 2, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QojlrD1b0E 

hope you guys like it


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2006)

One of my favorites. Ren and Stimpy is a classic. I love that cartoon.
You know, they still play it on Nicktoons. I also have the whole DVD collection.


----------



## nickyp91180 (Sep 2, 2006)

i love ren & stimpy i am glad you like it


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Ren and Stimpy!!!!!!!!!! used to be my faves. I always used to call Kentucky Fried Chicken, Chokey chicken.

Wait is that a differant show I am thinking about? its been years since I have seen an episode


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Have you seen my friend stinky?


----------



## i have crabs (Apr 30, 2006)

stinkys under the stool


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

"Rubber Nipple Salesmen" still remains one of the funniest things ever aired, IMO, with "Space Madness" right behind it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2006)

SpoiledFishies said:


> Ren and Stimpy!!!!!!!!!! used to be my faves. I always used to call Kentucky Fried Chicken, Chokey chicken.
> 
> Wait is that a differant show I am thinking about? its been years since I have seen an episode


Chokey Chicken is from Rocko's Modern Life, silly! :razz:


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Oh yeah Rocko's Modern Life, told ya its been a while.
How long ago since that show was on? been a long time for me, last time I saw any of them shows was like 7-8 years ago.

I liked Rockos Modern Life better than Ren & Stimpy, but Ren & Stimpy is still good. 
But nothing can beat Tom & Jerry Gotta love all that violence


----------

